# Experienced Skid Steer Operator looking for work in Schaumburg or Hoffman Estates, IL



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Greetings all. I am 53 year old, I've been snow plowing since I was 16, operating a skid steer for at least the last 10 years. I retired for a while, but the season is a lucrative one, so I'm seeking the ideal location in Schaumburg or Hoffman Estates IL. 24/7 Availability. I'll operate your skid on site for $35/hour. I am able and willing to travel into the city or South Side, but expenses will need to be covered ($45/hour should suffice) such as travel and a room for the night, or even a couch in the shop to rest on before I'm dispatched. I'm easy to get along with and know what I'm doing out there. I can train others on skid steers if need be; hand or foot controls. Calls only please. I don't respond to texts until I know who it is. Thank you. Robert. (630)461-3462. (I live in Schaumburg, IL)


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Robert, Wow! What a great post. Seriously, I was thinking just how professional and straight to the point you are in your ad, no-nonsense and confident. No better way to set the stage in my opinion. Wish I could use you now, but I'm certain someone will see this and hire you for the season and beyond. Have a great winter season! - Joe


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey Joe, thanks for that. I'm glad the word is getting out. I just found this site by "accident," if there is such a thing.


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Oops!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you ever run a sectional Pusher box?


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

1olddogtwo said:


> Have you ever run a sectional Pusher box?


Yes, I have run both types, 1-piece and sectional (where it's broken up into sections with tension springs). Let me know if that's what you mean. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Give Arctic a call, not sure if we are short operators up in that area or not. 708-532-1100

If you're able to work something out, weather be a loader or skid steer, it is brand new Case equipment.


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

1olddogtwo said:


> Give Arctic a call, not sure if we are short operators up in that area or not. 708-532-1100
> 
> If you're able to work something out, weather be a loader or skid steer, it is brand new Case equipment.


Much appreciated. I'll give them a call right now.


----------

